# Fisher X-Blade problems



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone else had any problems with the moldboard on there X-Blades? Fisher has replaced mine 2 times now and the new one is now breaking. I have noticed very poor quality control with them in the past few years. Even the new parts I get are missing welds from the factory. I've got to say, I've had Fisher for years on all my trucks but I think it's time to change to a more competent manufacturer. Any suggestions? I plow city streets, parking lots and residential driveways with a 03 F350.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Posting in the right forum might help!!


----------

